# 1990 GTR to US from Canada



## jsauto (Mar 2, 2005)

I am just finishing importing a 1990 Nissan Skyline GTR from Japan with 88,700 k.m. If anyone is interested in this vehicle please contact me at 1(604)484-6560. I will be asking arround 23,500USD for the car with registration ready for the US. Come and see the vehicle, test drive it and look over the documents before buying the vehicle. I can also have the vehicle shipped almost anywhere in the US for an extra cost. Pictures will be at my web site soon, I am now just having my web designer finishing off the site. I also have a 1990 Fairlady Z TT W/63,000 k.m., 1990 GTR W/112,000k.m. and a 1990 HDJ81 VX Land Cruiser W/81,000 k.m. coming next month. Please let me know if you need any further info.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, first off, a Canada legal Skyline does not make it US legal. It is still a non-conforming vehicle in the US. It needs as RI assigned VIN number once conformed, something a Canada import does not have. Stating that the vehicle is registration ready for the US is BS and close to being illegal.

This is the import process from Canada:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/VIG_Canada07032.html

Try to get the required letters from Nissan, but they will not provide them.
That means that the Skyline would have to be imported by the normal Gray Market rules the have to follow if they come from Japan:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/graymarket_RI_list02012005.html

Which all goes back to Motorex. Who isn't legalizing them right now.

If you're an honest seller, you'll warn US people of the requirements, there by taking any chance of being accused of fruad away from you.

If you're just looking to keep with what you've said, that the car is "registration ready for the US," and sell it to some sucker in the US to make a lot of money... Then disregard what I said.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The GT-R or any of the vehicles you are selling have to be brought into compliance by a Registered Importer, not necessarily MOTOREX but willing to enter into contract to have the vehicle meet DOT compliance...
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list02012005.html

Plus it needs to meet EPA from a registered Independent Commercial Importer (ICI)
http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/icilist.pdf 

For the most part the shipping would be the only real savings and seeing the car in person would be easier.

Troy


----------



## jsauto (Mar 2, 2005)

*GTR into US*

You are right I should have put more info with the post. I hope that I have not offended people too much or made you think I am out to make a quick sale. I will not have money transfer hands unless we both know that the vehicle will be 100% legal in the U.S. I have talked to my registered import/export agent and she said that she has done over 10 GTR's into the U.S. for other companies. What is needed is that 1990 vehicles must have an air bag, must have Nissan's letter of recal, buyers info for transfer, pay duty and fee for export agent. I will get full details for any buyer from my agent.
I am new to sending vehicles to the US, if you are actually interested in getting a GTR this is a better way, the only thing you have a chance of losing is a little time, as I will not ask for the payment until everything is final.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

If you can LEGALLY get a 1990 Nissan Skyline GTR into the US than I'll pay you 23k on the spot. I would even come up to Canada to pick it up, but before you see a dime I would want the stamp of approval from US Customs and all additional paperwork approved and verfied by US officals in advance.

You said you've gotten over 10 other GTR's into the US for companies... Can you provide the names of the companies and contacts for reference?


----------



## jsauto (Mar 2, 2005)

*GTR*

That is the only way that I can also see this working for the first couple of times. I will have the vehicle arriving from Japan on the 5th of this month, it will then take two weeks to have the vehicle registered in Canada and then my export agent said it would take another two weeks for them. If you are interested I will send the pics to you and any further info you may need. I will call my agent again tommorow and make sure I have all the steps in order. 
If this one works out like it should then I have another comming next month. 
I also forgot to add that there is a compliance label needed for the vehilce that is provided by the export agent.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

ask her about EPA and DOT requirements and expected time. 


I knew/know when i was still trying to get mine we were looking at 3 weeks at one and 4 weeks at other which really meant a lil over 1 month at EPA and over 1 month at DOT plus the parts they have to put on. They will need to strip the car down to nothing in the interior then piece is back together after it gets approval......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

okay a week went by.... got quite in here...haha


----------

